# update straight to -STABLE



## bravo (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey, I have FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE and I'd like to update straight to 9.1-STABLE.  However, whenever I run build/make world, etc, then I end up with 9.1-RELEASE and have to run another build/makeworld to get 9.1-STABLE (or, in recent days, 9.1-PRERELEASE).  It'd be nice if I could just go straight from 9.0-STABLE to 9.1-STABLE.  Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2013)

What you are requesting is how it should work normally.  The process you are using for building and installing the source may be wrong, or whatever you are using to indicate what version is present might be mistaken.  Please describe what you are doing in more detail.


----------



## kpa (Jul 17, 2013)

You should be using the stable/9 Subversion branch for the system sources if you want 9-STABLE. To me it sounds like you're using the releng/9.1 branch that is the 9.1-RELEASE branch.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 17, 2013)

I have recently updated from 8.2-STABLE to 9.2-STABLE, worked like a charm


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2013)

Upgrading FreeBSD To -STABLE.


----------



## bravo (Jul 17, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> You should be using the stable/9 Subversion branch for the system sources if you want 9-STABLE. To me it sounds like you're using the releng/9.1 branch that is the 9.1-RELEASE branch.



This was the issue, thanks


----------

